# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Industria pide más garantías antes de adjudicar el almacén nuclear

## NoRegistrado

> Las prisas de la empresa pública Enresa por adjudicar la obra principal del futuro almacén de residuos nucleares de Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) no son compartidas por el Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo. Fuentes de este departamento han indicado este viernes que rechazan que la obra civil principal se adjudique sin que cuente antes con el visto bueno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN), que aún está estudiando este proyecto y reclamando información adicional. Estas fuentes han afirmado que es "de sentido común" esperar los permisos del CSN, ya que podrían modificar las características de la obra. El consejo ha pedido a Enresa, entre otras cosas, que le amplíe la información sobre los suelos en los que se asentará el Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC) de Villar de Cañas.
> 
> Tres de los 11 miembros del consejo de administración de Enresa lo son a propuesta del Ministerio de Industria. Y este departamento ya les ha dado instrucciones para que mantengan esta postura en el máximo órgano de decisión de la empresa. Sin embargo, el recorrido planeado por la dirección de esta sociedad pública, con su presidente Francisco Gil-Ortega a la cabeza, no pasaba por esperar a esos permisos del CSN, sino por cerrar la adjudicación en paralelo.
> 
> El proyecto no cuenta aún ni con estas autorizaciones del órgano supervisor ni con las del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que tramita la evaluación de impacto ambiental. Tampoco tiene la licencia municipal de obras del Ayuntamiento, ya que el Consistorio debe esperar a que antes estén listos el resto de permisos.
> 
> El concurso de la obra principal del ATC se abrió en septiembre y el coste máximo es de 217 millones, sin contar el IVA. Cuando se convocó, Enresa sostuvo que la firma del contrato estaba "prevista para el 1 de febrero de 2015", algo que se ha incumplido ya. Fuentes de esta sociedad pública aseguran que el tercer sobre del concurso, el de las ofertas económicas presentadas por las ocho empresas o uniones temporales de empresas que compiten, está previsto que se abra durante este mes. Luego, se debe acometer la evaluación de las propuestas y se necesitaría un mes más para formalizar el contrato.
> 
> El plan de trabajo que manejan en el Departamento de Ingeniería del ATC contempla poder empezar las obras de "infraestructuras preliminares" en primavera (si se logra para entonces la autorización previa del CSN) y continuar con las obras de calado en septiembre (cuando se obtenga el permiso de construcción).
> ...


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...09_944429.html

 A ver si se ponen de acuerdo respetando la legalidad y la seguridad, que esto no es un juego de sobres como en otras obras. Aquí nos estamos jugando mucho.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Madre mía, espero que éstos mangoneos se destierren y se hagan las cosas bien de una vez:




> *El presidente de Enresa, Francisco Gil-Ortega, dimite "por razones personales"*
> 
>  El presidente del Consejo de Administración de Enresa, el ciudarrealeño Francisco Gil-Ortega, ha presentado este martes su dimisión "por razones personales" al vicepresidente del Consejo, Cayetano López.
> 
>    Según ha confirmado Enresa, la dimisión ya ha sido comunicada también al Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo y añade que la dimisión se hará efectiva transcurrido el plazo de preaviso que se fija en el contrato mercantil de Gil-Ortega.
> 
> Gil-Ortega fue alcalde de Ciudad Real entre 1995 y 2007 y posteriormente parlamentario regional en las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha. También fue senador durante varias legislaturas y presidente provincial del PP de Ciudad Real.


http://www.lanzadigital.com/news/sho...rsonales/75846




> La vicepresidenta del Gobierno ha cortado por lo sano y ha fulminado a Francisco Gil-Ortega, presidente de la sociedad estatal encargada de desarrollar el polémico basurero nuclear
> La vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría, se ha dado cuenta de que las permanentes polémicas sobre la instalación del basurero nuclear en Villar de Cañas (Cuenca), los escándalos sobre supuestas adjudicaciones a dedo y las dudas del CSN sobre la seguridad del almacén podrían estallar en plena campaña electoral.
> 
> Así que la 'número dos' de Rajoy ha querido cortar por lo sano y ha destituido fulminantemente al presidente de la sociedad pública Empresa Nacional de Residuos Radiactivos (Enresa), Francisco Gil-Ortega, que desde hacía meses estaba en la picota por su mala gestión y el goteo de despidos de algunos directivos de la casa.
> 
> Hace unos días trascendió que Gil-Ortega había despedido al director de Administración, Eugenio Alejandre, que también era miembro del comité de Dirección de la empresa estatal dependiente de Sepi (Ministerio de Hacienda).
> 
> Alejandre llevaba poco más de un año en Enresa (llegó en 2013), pero se había convertido en un obstáculo al proceso de adjudicación de los primeros contratos de obra civil e infraestructuras del también llamado Almacén Temporal Centralizado.
> 
> ...


http://vozpopuli.com/economia-y-fina...lmacen-nuclear

 Este hombre es químico sin ejercer, yo creo que para un asunto tan serio como es Enresa, debe de dirigirlos un ingeniero nuclear o alguien muy especializado en el tema. Aunque sólo sea por imagen.
 Estos asuntos son muy serios y no se puede andar con mamandurrias como en otros campos.
 Veremos como acaba todo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Esto parece una batalla más en la guerra de Soraya - Cospedal. Este Gil-Ortega era hombre de Cospedal y su cese era esperado por muchos pero se retrasó porque Cospedal ha hecho lo imposible por pararlo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Junta Extraordinaria de Accionistas de la Empresa Nacional de Residuos Radiactivos (Enresa) ha designado este jueves nuevo presidente a Juan José Zaballa, hasta ahora director general de Paradores de Turismo, tras la dimisión de Francisco Gil-Ortega, forzada por el Gobierno ante las prisas del manchego por adjudicar la obra civil del almacén temporal centralizado (ATC) de residuos nucleares de Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) sin contar con la autorización del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN).
> 
> El elegido es íntimo amigo de José Manuel Soria, de cuyo ministerio, el de Industria, Energía y Turismo, depende la tutela de Enresa, y también tiene una buena relación con el ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos, de cuyo departamento cuelga el Ciemat, máximo accionista de Enresa con el 80%. 
> 
> Juan José Zaballa es el quinto presidente de Enresa tras los mandatos de Gil-Ortega (2012-2015), Juan Manuel Kindelán (1985-1994), José Alejandro Pina (1994-1996 y 2004-2012) y Antonio Colino (1996-2004). Al igual que su antecesor, carece de experiencia previa en el sector nuclear, aunque sí acredita una dilatada experiencia como gestor en el sector público como presidente de la Compañía Española de Crédito a la Exportación (Cesce) y la Compañía Española de Financiación del Desarrollo (Cofidex). Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales, es MBA por el IADE de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, diplomado en Estudios Avanzados y Técnico Comercial del Estado.
> 
> Su gestión en Paradores, empresa presidida por Ángeles Alarcó, exmujer de Rodrigo Rato, ha estado marcada por un Expediente de Regulación de Empleo (ERE) que afectó a 350 personas, unos números rojos de 62,1 millones en 2012 y 2013 y un episodio muy polémico: la adjudicación, con motivo de la Feria Fitur 2014, del stand de la empresa turística a la empresa MARVA SL, propiedad de su esposa, Begoña Cabral, por 120.000 euros, tal y como  adelantó eldiario.es
> 
>  Ahora, ante las dudas sobre la idoneidad de los terrenos elegidos para ubicar el almacén nuclear, Zaballa tendrá que gestionar el parón del ATC, que ha supuesto un duro golpe para la secretaria general del PP y presidenta castellano-manchega, María Dolores de Cospedal, ante la cercanía de las elecciones autonómicas. Gil-Ortega pretendía quedarse dos semanas en Enresa, hasta que transcurriera el plazo de preaviso de quince días que establece su contrato. Entretanto, el ex alcalde de Ciudad Real tenía vía libre para adjudicar, de manera unipersonal, contratos por un importe de hasta un millón de euros, frente al tope de 220.000 que tenía estipulado su antecesor.


http://www.eldiario.es/economia/Enre...355915021.html

Madre mía, pasamos de un amigo de Cospedal a un amigo de Soria, y además con un historial de gestión poco brillante y con un escándalo de adjudicación de contrato...

Solo espero que haya en ENRESA un equipo técnico que deje a éste señor en un despacho y no meta baza.

Es que no hay en toda España un Ingeniero Nuclear que pueda nombrarse para éste puesto vital y que no sea amigo de nadie?? Pero que tienen que decir los foros nucleares sobre éste cachondeo?? ellos que tan activos están promocionando esa energía??

 Es que esto es demasiado importante como para seguir los métodos clásicos de amiguismo.

 En fin. No salgo de mi asombro.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------

